# q about fish age



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

u know read at books it say goldfish 20years lol which iv never heard of any lasting like that. minnows 3years, fighting fish 2years, black widow tetras 5years. is that really accurate? alot of people have goldfish and they last up to 3years in tank. i think the above lifespan is if they were out in the sea or in pond but not fish tank.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Goldfish can live alot longer than five years, it just depends on how well taken care of they are. I have some in my pond that are closer to TEN years old than five, hehe!


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a tiger barb that's about 6 years at this point. I had a yoyo loach that made it to 7 years. Also I had a betta go to 5 years. For sure cardinal tetras live way longer in captivity... no predators.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I have a Silver Dollar that's 19 years old and many other species in the 10 year range (Clown loaches,cories,plecos,etc.).But Goldfish can certainly live many many years.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reason why some people's goldfish only live to 3 years in a tank is the tank is probably too small and not properly maintained.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I have an 8 year old green severum, and a 7 year old albino oscar. both are still healthy and lively as ever


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

My daughter had a betta (as an adult when I gave it to her) lived for 2.5 years. Her friend, (I gave another betta to her as well) she still has her betta for almost 2 years.


----------



## Underworld101 (Feb 12, 2011)

A friend of mine had a Batta fish for just over 5 years.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a large Synodontis Catfish that is at least 17+ years.
He has tankmates 12+.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Goldfish can live for well over 20 years if they are well taken care of. My sister's in-laws had 2 common goldfish that were 18 and 23 years old when they finally passed away. They kept their tank really clean, which probably contributed a lot to the life span of those fish. I think fancy goldfish are 15-20 years in a good environment.

Most fish deaths are caused by tanks that are too small and poor water quality.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations says my Oreochromis niloticus (Nile tilapia) has a life span of 10+ years. Other sources say 25 years, if treated nicely. 
And I treat her very nicely, indeed


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

i couldnt even imagine having a fish for 20 years, thats longer then most my cats and dogs have lived. Granted fish dont get ran over to often but still, thats a long time.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We had a cat when I was a kid who made it to 25. Good care makes a huge difference.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

and genetics. despite what many think about tank raised fish being able to last longer life spans than reported, you got to take into account how many weak blood lines that have been bred out. Often times mutated features such as long fin varieties have shorter life spans than reported. Think of how sensitive some show guppies can be


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

No records here, but my albino rainbow shark is 5


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

right now i have a one of my first fish from when i was started out fish keeping. was a goldfish  hes about 6 years old now!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

agresfish said:


> i couldnt even imagine having a fish for 20 years, thats longer then most my cats and dogs have lived. Granted fish dont get ran over to often but still, thats a long time.


I keep wondering how I'm going to explain a 60 cm long food-fish companion when it comes time to move into the seniors home.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a Goldfish as a child who lived 18 years! With the fishkeeping knowledge I have today, I have no idea how he lasted that long. Not only was he in a 5, possibly 10 gallon tank, he also didn't have filter, heater or any kind of water treatment. He didn't grow larger than maybe 5 centimeters


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a Silver Veil Angel that lived to 10 years old, he was huge compared to all the of his tank mates and his body alone was about 4.5 inches in diameter and with his whiskers and fins he was the size of a dinner plate. I called him Bubba but he was a gentle soul and allowed all of his tank mates to eat first then he ate the scraps from the gravel bed below unless he was being fed brine shrimp then look out tank mates...I am not sure why he died but I found him floating in the tank one weekend, he must have died overnight as he was alive when I went to bed and dead the next morning...nothing was wrong with the water or the tank, just old age I guess. He was the only fish I ever owned that greeted me in the morning and would eat right from between my fingers and he would let me touch his fins without scooting away...he was really cool. He started in a 33 gallon Hex tank, then got moved to a 48 gallon rectangle and then eventually to 135 gallon rectangle tank where he lived for about 6 years...after I lost Bubba I kinda lost interest in the hobby and sold my setup along with all the fish...I just wonder if any of them are still alive, mind you that was 12 years ago...who knows!


----------

